# Best Site to Buy Basics???



## microsweper (Jun 30, 2003)

ok im ready to buy some tiens (basics with front pillows) for my b14 but im not sure where to order them from ive seen a few sites with them but i dont want to get burned. any feedback???? best prices,shipping,service???? thanks, chris


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Kinda tthe best you will get..$$790 for the basic and $150 for the tein pillow(both left and right)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=2474062010&category=33586&sspagename=WD1V

http://www.jgycustoms.com/serg20/suspension.htm


----------



## microsweper (Jun 30, 2003)

whos the seller?? good deal can i trust??


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

www.hpautoworks.com

That's where my Tein SS's came from. I think they still do basics for $769 + shipping. They're good people who have good customer service to boot. They also can get the front and rear upper pillowball mounts.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

microsweper said:


> whos the seller?? good deal can i trust??


My buddy picked up a set from them and did not have any problem


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

We sell where I work, but not as cheap as $740, we probably don't charge $50 to ship though (seems kind of steep, wow). Pillows $144 a pair. A lot of guys on eBay sell the Japanese stuff at REALLY low margin, nobody can get a good deal on it, not even the "big guys." There are very few master warehouse distributors and manufacturers like Tien, etc. are not willing to open more WD accounts, so everyone (distributors/retailers) have to go through Pro-motion, SP, or 5Zigen, which means less margin and higher prices.


----------



## kenshin138 (Aug 28, 2004)

I got mine from www.rev-auto.com as part of a group buy. $900 shipped for Basics and front mounts.


----------

